# Peterson on the move?



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

> When asked for names of players who might be realistic acquisitions, Paul Pierce mentioned Carlos Boozer and Morris Peterson.
> -- Boston Globe


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/scorecard/07/19/truth.rumors.nba/index.html

It could just be Paul Pierces wishful thinking, but the Raps have made alot of moves latley, could Colangelo have another move left in him, and if so who would the Raps get in return for Peterson from the Celtics


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Of course Pierce would want MoPete, he's killed the Celtics on numerous occasions.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Just asking... Would Raps fans like to see MoPete traded with Alvin Williams for Wally Szczerbiak?


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

i would only trade peterson for gerald green


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

green doesn't want to play in TO, so I wouldn't even do that trade.


I'd do Mo for Delonte West and Perkins.

But I'd be heartbroken. Let's just keep Mo in TO. Unless we get PP caliber, I want Mo here (of course, I don't imply that mo pete for PP straight up is realistic).


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

green's tempting. we'd have to get a feel on if he's still (if ever was) against playing in toronto. he'd be really fun to watch in the type of game we're talking about playing.

rondo is a guy that i'd like to see in oncewaspurple.

just playing with the checker... wally to utah, boozer and mo to boston, rondo to toronto clears the checker on aug.4 (as does the same with rondo and green to the 416; utah may want more: perkins/jefferson/gomes... boston at least has the youth and picks to get something done). adding mo and boozer for the cost of wally and a prospect would be a super improvement for the Cs. 

ps. no, we wouldn't be interested in mo and alvin for wally.


----------



## Il Mago (Jun 30, 2006)

open mike said:


> i would only trade peterson for gerald green


Noooooo,I dont want green here. The guy has to mature. It was disgusting watching his reaction after we passed him up in last years draft. Oviously he doesnt want to pay here..and would probably end up asking for a trade if he was dealt here. I sure as h*ll don't want a player that doesnt want to be here and doesnt give one hundred percent game in and game out.


----------



## ATCQ (Jun 16, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Just asking... Would Raps fans like to see MoPete traded with Alvin Williams for Wally Szczerbiak?


i wouldn't trade mo for szczerbiak straight up, not to mention alvin.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

ATCQ said:


> i wouldn't trade mo for szczerbiak straight up, not to mention alvin.


 That's the thing... getting rid of Alvin's contract is a bonus for us... still wouldn't touch it though.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

I wouldn't do Mo Pete for Green at all, I don't see what's so special about the guy besides he's scoring and speed​


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> green doesn't want to play in TO, so I wouldn't even do that trade.
> 
> 
> *I'd do Mo for Delonte West and Perkins.*
> ...


Good luck getting that deal...


----------



## Marshall_42 (Dec 6, 2004)

nwt said:


> I wouldn't do Mo Pete for Green at all, I don't see what's so special about the guy besides he's scoring and speed​


I agree....he's just another JR Smith, both are garbage


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

There isn't anybody on that roster (outside of Pierce) that I'd want to trade Mo for. That's not to say Mo is better than them, he's just a better fit for our team, all things considered.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

open mike said:


> i would only trade peterson for gerald green


uke:

Anyway, I'm with speedy. Boston's roster just isn't that good.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

how about a 3 way trade where we end up with AI?

To Boston: Mo Pete
To Raptors: Iverson
To Philadelphia: Sczerbiak, A. Will, Calderon


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

aizn said:


> how about a 3 way trade where we end up with AI?
> 
> To Boston: Mo Pete
> To Raptors: Iverson
> To Philadelphia: Sczerbiak, A. Will, Calderon


Boston would have to be out of it's mind to fall for that one. Plus, I don't get why everyone wants A.I. Yes, I know he's a great player, but I thought we were building around Bosh. Would Iverson be willing to be "second" to Bosh?


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

if we're looking at big money guys, odom is a guy that could excel here.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

anniebananerz said:


> Boston would have to be out of it's mind to fall for that one. Plus, I don't get why everyone wants A.I. Yes, I know he's a great player, but I thought we were building around Bosh. Would Iverson be willing to be "second" to Bosh?


 Actually, I don't think Iverson would be that bad of an option to put beside Bosh. I mean, just because we are building around Bosh doesn't mean he has to be our best scorer. I think Bosh as the heart of our team (not to mention the second option on offense), paired with Iverson's offensive proficiency would be deadly. We would easily have one of the better scoring duos in the league. Also, Allen has shown the willingness to pass when surrounded with actual offensive talent (sorry but Dikembe Mutombo doesn't count) so I don't think we would have to be too worried about him ballhogging.

I think Allen wants to win more than anything else. He's got his scoring titles and his MVP. I think he wants a ring more than anything else now. So he would add to that whole hungry, determined persona our team is taking on. Then again, AI is my favourite player so maybe there's some bias there but I really do think that pairing Bosh with Iverson would do more good than bad.

Now pairing Allen with TJ... :uhoh:


----------



## Brown_Balla (Jul 2, 2006)

Never Trade Mo Pete... Hes Our Ironman!!


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i do think colangelo plans to move peterson, but a trade with Boston doesnt make sense. Rasho is somebody he went out and got to make Bosh happy. Rasho is a temporary fix. Colangelo at some point is going to use Peterson to find a big. Magloire... or whoever he can get. Somebody to rebound and block shots and be an interior defensive presence. However I dont think the bucks would be interested in Peterson, so a trade with Milwaukee wont happen. The problem is talented bigs are coveted. 

i think when colangelo went out and inked parker to a good deal that means he plans to move peterson. but thats just my opinion


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

aizn said:


> how about a 3 way trade where we end up with AI?
> 
> To Boston: Mo Pete
> To Raptors: Iverson
> To Philadelphia: Sczerbiak, A. Will, Calderon


Great trade for Philly..........


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Great trade for Philly..........


i had to do that or else salaries wouldn't match up. philly is in a rebuilding phase anyways, so they prob want to rid themselves of AI.

anyways, on a side note, having Ford, AI, Parker, Bosh, Gnani (later on), we'd be one of the most athletic if not THE athletic starting lineup in the league. I honestly love iverson's game and he singlehandedly got the sixers into the NBA finals the year wen carter missed that shot. As someone above mentioned b4, he wants to win and win now, and we have a way better chance at winning with him then any other team that's in the hunt for him..the only problem is finding a way to get him.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

-James- said:


> Actually, I don't think Iverson would be that bad of an option to put beside Bosh. I mean, just because we are building around Bosh doesn't mean he has to be our best scorer. I think Bosh as the heart of our team (not to mention the second option on offense), paired with Iverson's offensive proficiency would be deadly. We would easily have one of the better scoring duos in the league. Also, Allen has shown the willingness to pass when surrounded with actual offensive talent (sorry but Dikembe Mutombo doesn't count) so I don't think we would have to be too worried about him ballhogging.
> 
> I think Allen wants to win more than anything else. He's got his scoring titles and his MVP. I think he wants a ring more than anything else now. So he would add to that whole hungry, determined persona our team is taking on. Then again, AI is my favourite player so maybe there's some bias there but I really do think that pairing Bosh with Iverson would do more good than bad.
> 
> Now pairing Allen with TJ... :uhoh:




Sure AI wants to win a championship, but you think he'd come to TO to win one? Sorry guys, but it's not by adding AI to our roster that we become a contender.



I don't think that Mo can be traded for Perkins and West, but that is the best scenario coming out of Boston ...

what's so bad about that deal though, has Perkins stock raised higher than I think? I don't think West is worth Mo yet.


----------



## tobybennett (Jun 12, 2003)

aizn said:


> i had to do that or else salaries wouldn't match up. philly is in a rebuilding phase anyways, so they prob want to rid themselves of AI.
> 
> anyways, on a side note, having Ford, AI, Parker, Bosh, Gnani (later on), we'd be one of the most athletic if not THE athletic starting lineup in the league. I honestly love iverson's game and he singlehandedly got the sixers into the NBA finals the year wen carter missed that shot. As someone above mentioned b4, he wants to win and win now, and we have a way better chance at winning with him then any other team that's in the hunt for him..the only problem is finding a way to get him.


Philly is gonna want good young players in return for AI. Not garbage. I have a feeling Peterson could be traded, but I don't know about the Boston fit. I think it might depend on if the raps are in playoff contention around deadline time.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

aizn said:


> i had to do that or else salaries wouldn't match up. philly is in a rebuilding phase anyways, so they prob want to rid themselves of AI.


Rebuilding teams usually don't want garbage in return for a Hall of Famer coming off his best season.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Mo-pete> wally

and yes i would only trade for rondo, green or jefferson.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> Colangelo at some point is going to use Peterson to find a big. Magloire... or whoever he can get. Somebody to rebound and block shots and be an interior defensive presence. However I dont think the bucks would be interested in Peterson, so a trade with Milwaukee wont happen. The problem is talented bigs are coveted.


Well they'd rather have MoPete than Bobby Simmons.

MoPete, Alvin Williams, Graham
for
Jamaal Magloire, Bobby Simmons

(I put Graham in cos there needed to be another 3 I thought)


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Mo's awesome. Leave him alone unless you're sending him to Houston.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Rebuilding teams usually don't want garbage in return for a Hall of Famer coming off his best season.


RE: Vince Carter trade. 

moreover, iverson a hall of famer? yes he's won a lot of scoring titles, but i dunno about a hall of fame inductee.

and wally isn't really considered garbage and neither is Calderon. Albeit they are garbage compared to AI, but you never know what can happen in the world of sports. you never know what billy king is going to do, i mean he did trade garbage for Chris Webber... karma must come back to him


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

aizn said:


> how about a 3 way trade where we end up with AI?
> 
> To Boston: Mo Pete
> To Raptors: Iverson
> To Philadelphia: Sczerbiak, A. Will, Calderon


stop smoking too much ganja


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

Why do you guys love guys like Green he was passed up by 17 teams for a reason. NBA is not about dunking if it was why not just call it And 1 Tour...it won't suprised me if he becomes another Leon Smith or Jonathan Bender


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Rawse said:


> Rebuilding teams usually don't want garbage in return for a Hall of Famer coming off his best season.


Exactly. There would definately be draft picks involved and/or young talent. He's definately not heading to Toronto.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

aizn said:


> RE: Vince Carter trade.
> 
> moreover, iverson a hall of famer? yes he's won a lot of scoring titles, but i dunno about a hall of fame inductee.
> 
> and wally isn't really considered garbage and neither is Calderon. Albeit they are garbage compared to AI, but you never know what can happen in the world of sports. you never know what billy king is going to do, i mean he did trade garbage for Chris Webber... karma must come back to him


Vince's best season was in '01. Webber wasn't coming off of his best season either.

AI's value now is higher than Vince and Webber's values were. I mean Vince had become the quitter we all love and Webber only had one leg.

And yes Iverson is a hall-of-famer. Probably on the first ballot.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

While Mo probably is our most valuable trade asset, I couldn't picture this team with just Parker and Salmons at the wings, that would be horrible

plus, we'd be one injury away from a decimated backcourt....what if Parker was out, we'd be forced to start Salmons/Graham :dead:


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

shouldnt Pierce's comments be taken as tampering? NBA really needs to get consistent on this, he said he wants a player under contract, had this been a coach or GM, Stu wouldve ready with the PR.


Furthermore, ive said it once, Green has no character demonstrated by his 2 dunks against us. He is an ignorant baby, demonstrated by him and his low IQ'd family clapping when we past one him twice, we dont need that on this team. Tmac? Please, hell become a Ricky Davis at best. 

Apart from Pierce there is nothing on that Celtics roster i would want, alot of good players, but liek Speedy eludded to, nobody that fits our mould, especially for MoPete.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

speedythief said:


> There isn't anybody on that roster (outside of Pierce) that I'd want to trade Mo for. That's not to say Mo is better than them, he's just a better fit for our team, all things considered.



Ditto.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

the amount of hate in the boston forum is funny style. anyways, like i said, no way he is going to boston despite what these "boston" fans think, they would probably take scalebrine over mo the way the talk down on my dude. He IS one of the best perimeter defenders in the league and he has an above avg. offensive set.

it WOULD take gomes, green, jefferson, rondo, d.jones or some of that sort, combo to get mo.


----------



## l2owen (Apr 24, 2006)

mo pete has lots of value to the raptors. he is the iron man . and he is a real strong veteran presence. someone to teach the young kids the right way to do things in the nba ( apart from the lawsuit alleging he passed herpes) , and hes really someone who you can see as being a city player . someone who's gonna be here through thick and thin no matter what. at the same time we have to make the best decision for the raptors. BC is the man for this. he knows the value of players and he knows that is the best for the raptors long term plans. if he trades mo pete he will have my endorsement because he knows what mo pete can do for this team . If BC trades mo pete , he will have my backing as well, because he knows what is best for our future. if mo pete is traded or if he is kept depends entirely on what other teams are offering in return. and BC is the man that i would want to make that kind of executive decision. we are in a good position. GO RAPTORS!!!!


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

speedythief said:


> There isn't anybody on that roster (outside of Pierce) that I'd want to trade Mo for. That's not to say Mo is better than them, he's just a better fit for our team, all things considered.


You wouldn't want Perkins? He's becoming a beast. Real banger, rebounder, shotblocker, average offense (and not a liability on that side of the court). But he's athletic and really made an impact last year. I would seriously consider Mo Pete for Perkins and others. I doubt Boston would give up Rondo in that deal, and I'm too lazy to look up salaries, but Perkins would be great next to Bosh and Bargnani.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

aizn said:


> RE: Vince Carter trade.


Carter was averaging 14 ppg and had long-standing questions about his health at the time of his trade. Iverson averaged well over double that last season and plays through pretty much anything.



> moreover, iverson a hall of famer? yes he's won a lot of scoring titles, but i dunno about a hall of fame inductee.


Scoring titles plus an MVP. Iverson is without question a Hall of Fame player.



> and wally isn't really considered garbage and neither is Calderon. Albeit they are garbage compared to AI, but you never know what can happen in the world of sports. you never know what billy king is going to do, i mean he did trade garbage for Chris Webber... karma must come back to him


Wally's getting paid $12 million per year, and he'll never be an All-Star again. When you couple that with Alvin Williams, who'll never play a game again, and his salary, it's basically replacing Iverson with Szczerbiak for however many years he's still on the books. Philly most likely wants a salary they can wipe off the payroll as early as next season. Not a one-dimensional 16 ppg wing with a bum knee, packaged with a guy who'll never play again (but will still get paid). I know Calderon is bound to have some fans on the Raptors board, but he's just a very solid backup and nothing more.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

I don't want to see Mo leave. I would like to see him be the first lifelong raptor. He is solid on both ends of the court. I would hate to see him walk just because someone wants a salary dump at the end of the season. 

*I wonder what contract Mo will command at the end of the season"


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

MoP isn't going anywhere.
I doubt that even Colangelo will go so far. 
And he has no reason to trade Mo. 

Besides, Paul Pierce said that MoPete is a possible option. 
If Danny Ainge said that, maybe I'd take more seriously.


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

aizn said:


> how about a 3 way trade where we end up with AI?
> 
> To Boston: Mo Pete
> To Raptors: Iverson
> To Philadelphia: Sczerbiak, A. Will, Calderon



So...

Toronto gets AI
gives up
Mo, A. Will and Calderon


yeah, I see the NBA letting this one through LOL


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

-inVINCEible- said:


> So...
> 
> Toronto gets AI
> gives up
> ...


No way Toronto does that deal!...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

southeasy said:


> it WOULD take gomes, green, jefferson, rondo, d.jones or some of that sort, combo to get mo.



the c's woulndt give up any ONE of these players. except for jones, to get mopete...nevermind a combination of more than one of these players...sorry to burst ur bubble




> moreover, iverson a hall of famer? yes he's won a lot of scoring titles, but i dunno about a hall of fame inductee.


and sorry but i cant take any thread seriously when i read in it that someone says allen iverson isnt a hall of famer


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Mo Pete and Bosh are the faces of the Raptors. I doubt Peterson will be traded anytime soon.


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

open mike said:


> i would only trade peterson for gerald green



same here :clap:


----------

